# MS ACCESS Bericht aus Kreuztabellenabfrage erstellen



## Ralf Dillenburger (24. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute, 

hier mein Problem:

Ich habe in einer Access XP Datenbank eine Kreuztabellenabfrage erstellt, die mir als Spalten die Namen von Mitarbeitern anzeigt, als Zeilen die Kostenstellen, für die sie gearbeitet haben anzeigt; an den Kreuzungspunkten stehen die Anzahl der Stunden, die die jeweiligen Mitarbeiter auf die entsprechende Kostenstelle verbucht haben. Angezeigt werden nur die Kostenstellen, die im aktuellen Zeitraum belastet wurden und nur die Mitarbeiter, die auch Stunden erfasst haben.

Diese Abfrage soll jetzt in einem Bericht  optisch aufbereitet werden. Das Funktioniert auch so weit einwandfrei, wenn jedoch nach dem Erstellen des Berichtes jemand Stunden erfasst der bisher noch keine erfasst hat, wird dieser nicht angezeigt. In der zu Grunde liegenden Abfrage wird er zwar korrekt angezeigt, in der Feldliste des Berichtes steht der neue Name auch drin, aber das Feld liegt nicht auf dem Bericht. Das müsste ich jetzt jedesmal von Hand einfügen.

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass in dem Bericht automatisch alle vorhandenen Felder angezeigt werden?
Kann ich das Ganze vielleicht über VBA lösen?

Danke für eure Hilfe

MfG

Ralf


----------

